# Where's Tennessee Tim?



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dood...Check in!
Your milling is missed.
God Bless,


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*I'm still HERE !!!!*

Thanks aard, I'm missing the milling myself.....got STACKS to do....time and storage has taken a toll. 

Self Emp'd for 29 yrs in construction/remodeling full time (fully support my family and business including health care) and several small business ventures..... 20yrs+ as volunteer fire chief on local small dept....25 yrs+ with county Rescue squad which we handle all injury accidents and extraction + searches and rescues. Fully involved with the Lords work. 200 acre hillside farm to maintain and my precious wife, daughter and GRAND daughter.....THEN I get to saw:blink::laughing::laughing::shifty::yes:... my farm business. 

ALL businesses have been BLESSED lately and I'm still working all business kinks out with the sawmill to take the next LARGE STEP.

Whoa...and people whine about NO time and all they do is a 8 hr shift and go home to the couch.....MY JOB, I ONLY work 1/2 or more of a day....when I want...that is which 12+ hrs of that day is to be most beneficial.

I check on you all here everyday....I just don't get to log in and comment......I AM MISSING THE SAWTIME.

Everyone have a Blessed and Prosperous weekend in Jesus's Awesome Love...double dose to you Aard:thumbsup:,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Just making sure yer good to go.
Glad God's been good. As a recent (4 yr) refound Christian and (healed) cancer free since that time, I've been blessed beyond belief or logic.
I was just wanting to make sure a felled tree didn't do you in, and LOVE the cuts you do. 

Likewise, many ventures in life here. 
Architect
Building Commish
Builder
Writer (Christian Apologetics) 
Now furniture piker.

I'm enjoying the discipline and freedom of living for Christ.

Heres what I'm up to now, and soon to move to (west of) Asheville N.C.

http://gnarlywooddesigns.weebly.com/


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I visited your site the other day....Great site....those small block chevys...glass tops :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.

You or someone done a nice job putting together. That's my next step once my sawing direction is finalized....you know how these ventures have so many directions but something needs to be the main artery :blink::laughing::yes::yes:.

Thanks for inquiring. Love hearing the HEALED from cancer:thumbup:...so many churches don't preach or believe it still happens...praise the Lord I'm in a Church that I see the Holy Ghost's movement every service and many lives are touched and healings are nearly evry service, He is the same yesterday, today and FOREVER. By truely walking with Jesus everyday we get to see many miracilous things in our everyday lives that people just can't understand BUT we are Blessed as His children and He'll show the world :notworthy::notworthy:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I did everything you see on the site Tim.
I used to restore cars, and custom paint on occasion, but generally normal paint work was called for. Being raised in Detroit and having a grandfather who was a fine woodworker, has had me torn both directions for all of my 58 years. I resisted wood, but finally genetics took over. Now I make sawdust.

I do wish our AOG church had more spirit interaction, It's pretty good, but there are times I wonder what we are missing. I believe and am amazed at His power. Heal the sick/raise the dead/cast out demons, is a command that we are to do, not something we plead for. My cancer was surgically removed 'BUT' I felt an actual presence touching that area before the surgery ever happened. I knew who and what it was. Re-occourance odds were horrific. God solved that. What He does, He does right and complete. I fear no disease with Him behind me. Disease is NOT of God. Rebuke it.

God Bless(es)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

You've been taught....at least learned very well. Just the sound of His name Jesus makes demons tremble. WE have to learn "what comes out of the mouth is what defiles us" ...If we speak healed and BELIEVE/we are healed, faith is in what we believe and don't see... NOT what we see and then believe.... If we speak doubt and unbelief/ that is all we'll receive. It's taken me a while to control my tongue of the nonsense that we as humans speak unconciously....in this, my life's Blessings increased from the cleansing of the bad habit of speaking negatively, "for out of the mouth the ABUNDANCE of the heart will flow". Yes Jesus cleansed the heart...I had to control the tongue.

Keep up the great work and many Blessings be bestoyed unto you and your family. The move will be fine and untroubled.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Xactly.
Glad to hear/read of folks with like minds.
It's a learning experience.

The move is overdue. The financial strain of living in the Chi-town area won't be missed, and the move to a more remote and better area is long overdue.

Blessings back


----------

